
Merging a Hasselblad 500C/M and a FujiFilm Instax 9 - eddiecohen2
http://www.isaacblankensmith.com/#/hasselbladinstax/
======
jacquesm
That's a very neat project. If you ever need to mate something light sealed
consider using a clay mold (using a thin plastic bag so you don't foul up your
positive, in this case the camera), sculpt to your liking after the first
imprint and then fill with resin for a very nice result.

There is also rubber that you can cast. Be careful, most of these
resins/hardener compounds are highly exo-thermic while they cure, make sure
you keep things cool or spontaneous combustion or deformation are possible.

~~~
neuralzen
Why not just make the seal ribbed, with complimentary ribbing on the other
side? ~~~

------
Animats
That film is still made? Wow. That's descended from Kodak's instant camera
film. Kodak was found to be infringing Polaroid's patents and was given 30
days to exit the instant photo business. They even had to buy back all the
cameras. But Fuji and Polaroid cut a deal for the Japanese market, and when
the patents expired Fuji could go worldwide.

~~~
Finnucane
In fact, the Instax line has been quite profitable for Fuji--it's very popular
with kids and hipsters. But, as noted above, all the peel-apart films are gone
now. You might find some old stock at high prices, but it's not being made any
more.

~~~
TomMasz
I'm shooting my last pack of FP-100c in my Mamiya RB-67 at the moment. I
emailed the Polaroid Originals crew about reviving pack film but they said
this:

Thank you for contacting Polaroid Originals. Unfortunately, that film is no
longer in production. Polaroid ceased production of this film type years ago,
and we are unable produce new film packs as we do not have the production
machinery.

~~~
Finnucane
I sold my Polaroid 405 backs when Fuji made their cuts, figuring it would be
the last chance to get any money for them. Not surprising that new Polaroid
can't do it, unless they want to buy Fuji's production line. (tangentially, I
had an RB-67 for a while too. They're great, but I ended up trading it for a
Hasselblad, because it's half the size)

------
michrassena
Nice project. There are a lot of cool modifications of Instax cameras out
there, including those which add large format lenses for full shutter and
aperture control. What's special about this project is the manual feed. I
haven't seen it anywhere else. Presumably it allows a pack of film to be
inserted and used just like the automatic feeder.

I've toyed with the idea of putting the individual sheets into a sheet film
holder for use in a Mamiya 23 camera. But it requires working in the dark and
then repacking each sheet of film and running them through the camera to
process with the rollers. For the same effort, I could be shooting regular
film. Theirs is a much better solution.

------
snaily
Oh wow, I've been wanting to do this exact project for the longest time. Are
you able to share anything more on the custom manufactured bits and pieces,
how you interfaced with the chemical roller mechanism, etc?

~~~
svckr
This but with a Mamiya 645. The size of Instax frames is almost a perfect
match!

~~~
iNerdier
Me and a friend of mine made a prototype for one, using the internals of an
impossible project phone ‘printer’. It takes standard 600 film. I had no idea
that it would be the kind of thing hacker news would be interested in though.

------
misthop
The caption about discharging the flash capacitor is a good one, but even with
an non-conductive handle tool you need to be careful. I once did it and the
discharge was sufficient to fling the screwdriver out of my hand and embed it
in a 2x4 6 feet away.

~~~
pmiller2
Holy shit, how many farad was that cap? I've heard of accidents with really
big ones that show up in vintage arcade machines, but a camera?

------
kosma
I have a Rolleicord with a film back set aside for this very purpose. The
biggest issue is actually film plane flatness and focus - those are hard to
get right!

------
ratsimihah
This is so cool and has me wondering what I'm doing with my life! More
relevantly, I have this Leica M6 but I don't want to take it apart :x

